# VGA HDMI Converter Box Help



## lancehunt (Jan 23, 2011)

Hello, I have bought a Video Box that converts VGA to HDMI from my laptop to my HDTV. I have hooked everything up, but I can only hear Audio Only, but no Video. My screen is blue only. I dd go to my computer screen resolution and selected Number 02, of dislaying my montior to another one. I have even changed the resolution and still, no video, only audio only. I did replace my hdmi cable to check to see if my cable was messing up. Still the same, no video only audio. I do have the box checked on my computer to extend my monitor onto another montor. Still no result. I have restarted and power off and power on, still no result. Can anyone help me, there is no tech support phone number for this converter box. Thanks, Lance


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> I do have the box checked on my computer to extend my monitor onto another montor.


try unchecking - so you just see the main screen 
You have used the Fn + F? key sometime F4 or F5 to toggle the VGA output


----------



## lancehunt (Jan 23, 2011)

Hello! Thanks for the info. I tried un-checking the box and then doing the Fn + F and it justmade my laptop screen go black. It did not do anything to my HDTV. My TV screen just remains blue. I tried all the F Keys from F1 to F10 and it did not do it either. If there is any othe advice, I sure would apprciate it. Thanks!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

you should have a F key with a symbol of a screen on it 
that toggles 
Just Laptop
Laptop and VGA output
Just VGA output


----------



## lancehunt (Jan 23, 2011)

Hey! Yes my laptop has the montior on my F2 key. I have tried pushing on Fn F2 several times as well, just pushing on F2 and it doesn't do anything, other than taking me to the display settings. I did forget to mention that when I un-hook my VGA cord from my computer, my screen does turn black and turn back on my desktop setting. That tells me that my computer is sending to my convertor box but it's not displaying on my HDTV.


----------

